# Does my baby need a Beak Trim?



## Artemis the Tortoise (Feb 7, 2016)

I just trimmed his claws and was looking at his beak and i am just wondering if he needs a beak trim.


----------



## bryson white (Feb 7, 2016)

yes and no i've seen worse but to me i think he needs one just my opinion


----------

